# Chicken Breasts



## Bogustime (Jun 17, 2012)

How do you prepare your chicken breasts?

I usually keep it simple. Olive oil, garlic salt, and red pepper flakes, then finished on the grill.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jun 17, 2012)

Montreal Seasoning FTW


----------



## jimm (Jun 17, 2012)

just bit of olive oil and maybe some thing of the spice rack to season it with.. plain alot of the time :/


----------



## flynike (Jun 17, 2012)

most the time plain , I baked my chicken tenderloins today w parmesan and rosemary herb mix and some blackpepper


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jun 17, 2012)

There are like... 200,000 recipes for chicken. I can't say how I prepare them because it'd take too long to list. Breaded cutlets, parmesan, cacciatore, ala King, grilled strips for salads, cordon bleu, and on and on. Pick your macros, and use them to add variety.


----------



## mber (Jun 18, 2012)

Breast in a slow cooker over night with about an inch of water and a few bullion cubes.   Over rice or on a sandwich GTG.


----------



## Bogustime (Jun 18, 2012)

mber said:


> Breast in a slow cooker over night with about an inch of water and a few bullion cubes.   Over rice or on a sandwich GTG.



That sounds like a great idea. Quick and easy.


----------



## colochine (Jun 18, 2012)

Crock pot doused in BBQ and sriacha sauce for 4 hours on low.


----------



## easymoneymike (Jun 18, 2012)

Baked in the oven with a small amount of water in the bottom to prevent burning and sticking.  Seasoned with Old Bay and a little bit of salt is the way I go.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jun 18, 2012)

It's summer bro!! On the grill. Cook ten breasts at a time!! Love it


----------



## charley (Jun 18, 2012)

Grilled chicken breast with zero carb honey mustard............


----------



## ShockingFit.com (Jun 19, 2012)

I use a Dry Cooker, don't need any oil or anything. Chicken breasts are steamed and cooked in its own juice. Tastes awesome ​


----------



## theryano (Jun 19, 2012)

The dry cooker looks like a great idea, also the slow cooker.  I like grilled chiken with bbq sauce


----------



## brockfort (Jun 19, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> Montreal Seasoning FTW


this^ cook on grill and you are golden


----------



## jamesm11 (Jun 19, 2012)

McCormick marinades.  Just check the sodium levels.  Mix with water and vinegar or oil and sit for 30 minutes.  Then grill.  Breaks up the monotony


----------



## jimm (Jun 19, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> It's summer bro!! On the grill. Cook ten breasts at a time!! Love it




chicken should be grilled at all time all seasons 24/7 365 if you aint grilling your chicken you should just GTFO and never ever ever ever ever ever ever eveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer come back i mean frekin crock pot wtf thats counds convienient! not!


grill it to win it!! end of story


----------



## jimm (Jun 19, 2012)

hello there.

i like mine with a bun either side from the kernal ma ninja...


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 19, 2012)

Grilled with olive oil and "slap yo mama" seasoning. Otherwise its stovetop in olive oil


----------



## Bogustime (Jun 19, 2012)

ShockingFit.com said:


> I use a Dry Cooker, don't need any oil or anything. Chicken breasts are steamed and cooked in its own juice. Tastes awesome ​



First time hearing about a dry cooker. Interesting...


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 19, 2012)

George Foreman grill, chicken breast and add either of the following Teriyaki sauce, Bbq sauce, hot sauce, hot wing sauce, light chicken gravy, sea salt and cracked pepper, olive oil, jerk seasoning, cajun seasoning, creole seasoning, etc.... 

I never get bored of eating chicken because I prepare it over many many different ways....


----------



## Angelina4! (Aug 17, 2013)

I just cook or Grill with lemon juice, olive oil, BBQ Sauce, Worcester sauce, salt, crushed red pepper...
Simple but so yummy and tasty.. But keep in mind breast slices should be thin...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2013)

Grilled on my webber. I use a lot of spices, fresh herbs, sometimes lemon juice or soya sauce to baste with.


----------



## tarheels15 (Aug 17, 2013)

Usually grilled or baked, plain or with some garlic pepper and maybe a little mrs dash southwest chipotle seasoning.


----------



## SuperLift (Aug 30, 2013)

If im short on time then ill boil it (tenderloins). Taste like crap but its ok if you drown it with soy.  If I have more time then I usually cut them in half and toss them on the grill.


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 30, 2013)

ShockingFit.com said:


> I use a Dry Cooker, don't need any oil or anything. Chicken breasts are steamed and cooked in its own juice. Tastes awesome ​[/QUOTE
> Where do you pick one of those up? Amazon?
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zthrill (Sep 12, 2013)

I usually just put some garlic salt on and throw in the George Formen grill


----------



## LAM (Sep 16, 2013)

I hardly ever eat breasts anymore they are a PITA to cook.  switched to making boneless/skinless thighs in the steamer, all I do is sprinkle some sea salt on them and they are good to go in 30 minutes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 16, 2013)

LAM said:


> I hardly ever eat breasts anymore they are a PITA to cook.  switched to making boneless/skinless thighs in the steamer, all I do is sprinkle some sea salt on them and they are good to go in 30 minutes.



Jesus that sounds bland ... Chop them into strips and season them!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 16, 2013)

cut 5 or 6 boneless skinless breasts in long strips and add to a pan with a dash of evoo. brown them then add a little teriyaki sauce and concentrated oj. add lots of strips of colorful peppers and a couple cups of your favorite sliced mushrooms or small whole ones. season as desired. cook till done.

this batch was made with red, orange, and yellow mini peppers


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 16, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> cut 5 or 6 boneless skinless breasts in long strips and add to a pan with a dash of evoo. brown them then add a little teriyaki sauce and concentrated oj. add lots of strips of colorful peppers and a couple cups of your favorite sliced mushrooms or small whole ones. season as desired. cook till done.
> 
> this batch was made with red, orange, and yellow mini peppers



Yummo! Try it with coconut oil


----------



## LAM (Sep 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Jesus that sounds bland ... Chop them into strips and season them!



you would be surprised, since thighs contain a lot more fat than the breasts they don't require much seasoning.  the gf had never had any steamed chicken before so last night I cooked them like that just to show here how easy they are to make.  she has no skills in the kitchen so I'm trying to teach her some basic stuff so she doesn't only eat salads when I'm away traveling.

I've got some thighs in marinade right now with some low salt soy sauce, peanut oil and some other stuff that I'll cook up today for dinner.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 17, 2013)

Thighs are tastier ... I've just swapped over. Still like my Indian and African spices though!


----------



## Ryano (Sep 17, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> cut 5 or 6 boneless skinless breasts in long strips and add to a pan with a dash of evoo. brown them then add a little teriyaki sauce and concentrated oj. add lots of strips of colorful peppers and a couple cups of your favorite sliced mushrooms or small whole ones. season as desired. cook till done.
> 
> this batch was made with red, orange, and yellow mini peppers




Dam that looks good, thanks for this


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2013)

you're welcome. my son loves it. 

another good way to cook breasts is cut each one into two or three hunks then take a mallet and pound them thin. roll in flour or fine italian breadcrumbs but just coat lightly. put a tablespoon of oil in a pan with a dab of butter and some minced garlic. the pan has to be very hot. just takes a couple minutes per side and when it's nearly done squeeze a lemon or two into pan. make enough for leftovers because when cooked  this way the meat is good cold the next day in cubano type sandwiches.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2013)

and if you need more meat than the average mouse... roast a big pan of drumsticks until they are browned up nice and done. turn oven off and but a tablespoon of butter and a lot of hot sauce in a big bowl. add the hot drumsticks and stir until they are well coated. serve with a cold side dish. you can use fresh veggies and a dip made with  good blue cheese and organic plain yogurt.

my son calls this barbarian chicken because you get to eat with your hands.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 18, 2013)

LW's famous breasts!


----------



## caedus (Sep 19, 2013)

I flame grill them in olive oil salt and pepper and usually eat them cold over salad. Not much flavor but it keeps me from overeating

"May the force be with you all"


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice ideas in here. I butterfly the huge breasts I get and marinade them with chopped onion,  garlic, bell peppers, salt, can of chicken soup. Leave it in the fridge over night, then bake them or grill to perfection. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## LAM (Sep 23, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Nice ideas in here. I butterfly the huge breasts I get and marinade them with chopped onion,  garlic, bell peppers, salt, can of chicken soup. Leave it in the fridge over night, then bake them or grill to perfection.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4



I like breasts because of the quantity of food that you can get but they are hard to keep moist once being cooked.  they don't keep very well if your trying to pre-cook foods for the week, etc.  that's basically what made me switch to thighs.

unless somebody has a recipe that does this?


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 23, 2013)

LAM said:


> you would be surprised, since thighs contain a lot more fat than the breasts they don't require much seasoning.  the gf had never had any steamed chicken before so last night I cooked them like that just to show here how easy they are to make.  she has no skills in the kitchen so I'm trying to teach her some basic stuff so she doesn't only eat salads when I'm away traveling.
> 
> I've got some thighs in marinade right now with some low salt soy sauce, peanut oil and some other stuff that I'll cook up today for dinner.



I roast chicken breasts in the oven with some of the marinade and vegetables and potatoes in the same pan. The moisture from the vegetables and marinade steam the breasts and keep them fairly moist. They will still dry out in refrigerator more than thighs though if you're cooking ahead for the week.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.G (Sep 24, 2013)

getting hungry reading about all these breasts!


----------



## Jimbob P (Sep 29, 2013)

Why just eat the breast? Eat the whole dang bird. Bake it in the over and pull the meat off the bones. A whole chicken lasts me about 3 days on average.  That being said I usually pull a sheet of tin (aluminum) foil, cover a baking sheet, put on 4 chicken breasts, cover them with chicken seasoning (dried peppers, onion, garlic, thyme and parsley I think), wrap the foil up like a parcel and bake it in the oven at 200 degrees for 30 mins (based on the fillets being 200g each). Lush!


----------



## tools2020 (Nov 4, 2013)

Chicken breast can really repetitive if you don't change it up. Personally, I've had great success with cutting it up and making fajitas out of them. I lightly marinate the chicken overnight and add some green/yellow peppers, onions, jalapenos and lime juice. Served with whole wheat tortillas of course.


----------



## caedus (Nov 5, 2013)

tools2020 said:


> Chicken breast can really repetitive if you don't change it up. Personally, I've had great success with cutting it up and making fajitas out of them. I lightly marinate the chicken overnight and add some green/yellow peppers, onions, jalapenos and lime juice. Served with whole wheat tortillas of course.



I like Italian seasoning salt pepper and turmeric. Either that or teriyaki

"May the force be with you all"


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2013)

Chicken is so versatile - there's no way you can get sick of it if you have a bunch of herbs and spices


----------



## flood (Nov 6, 2013)

BigKevKris said:


> Montreal Seasoning FTW



Just did that on my grass fed ribeye before reading this.

for
the 
win


----------



## HellionGT (Nov 10, 2013)

Well now I'm going to have to go buy some chicken and try some of these...


----------



## Intense (Nov 10, 2013)

Today I sliced three in half so they were thin, then breaded them in whole wheat crumbs, and lightly fried them in olive oil with salt, pepper, and garlic. Bombski bro



Like chicken parm


----------



## Bogustime (Jan 30, 2014)

I'll have to try that out. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Spaniard (Jan 31, 2014)

mber said:


> Breast in a slow cooker over night with about an inch of water and a few bullion cubes.   Over rice or on a sandwich GTG.


Ditto!


----------



## Garnet Donald (Feb 5, 2014)

i need some recipe with no oild and lil sauce in it which can make it taste better.


----------



## Chazreal (Feb 5, 2014)

I put a shallow layer of water in the pot and steamed my cb 
. It's so moist that you slice through it like butter


----------



## 13bret (Feb 6, 2014)

Vince2pink said:


> Ditto!



Yes, chicken falls of the fork. Yum

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 13bret (Feb 6, 2014)

Foreman grill with crushed red pepper sprinkled on.

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Christsean (Feb 6, 2014)

13bret said:


> Foreman grill with crushed red pepper sprinkled on.
> 
> Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2



Love my foreman grill. I can cook a 3-4lb bag of chicken breast at once. Very convenient for cooking meat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garnet Donald (Feb 6, 2014)

Is it really worth it? I mean, is it healthier then grilling an a pan.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 7, 2014)

chicken ia chicken homie

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------

